# Is there anyone out there that doesnt mind paying a couple hundred dollars to fish



## curado (Aug 19, 2005)

With the burden of owning a boat i have faced a delima. The cost of doing what you love. Obviously you can never expect someone to help you but it would be nice to not be on my own all the time. A boat is expensive enough (storage, fuel, oil, maintainence, gear) as you all know and if it were not for needing some hands i feel i would probably venture out alone as it is much easier to do what i need to do to catch fish and not constantly deal with them wanting to do things their way even when i have proven what i do works plus i am paying so why not be more comfortable. It seems as though i have lots of friends that want to fish offshore and very few that will pitch in. I have been fishing offshore since this time last year and probably had 10 out of 30 trips where they even came close to helping out. I am putting this out there in hopes of finding some of you 2coolers that are normal hard fishing fools like me and not my usual crew, that would be willing to help me get out more and learn more and fish more, experience is greatly welcome as i learn a great deal from simply listening. I assume most on this board have boats to go out on however when conditions permit i sometimes go a couple times a week if i canand i am sure that there is a new crew for me out there. I keep my boat at surfside marina 34cc fountain with trip 225s i normally go 60-85 miles out and soon overnighters in the future when i complete my light project. I am currently hurt however i normally spear on scuba as well as fish. The new hobby is trolling and i am doing ok been sticking a wahoo or two the last couple trips among other things so all in all not too bad considering that is what i am searching for "new favorite fish". Send me a message if you are interested and i will attempt to get some new people out on the big pond more often if you can help me get out more often....


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

There are some that pay their fair share and help clean the boat. 

Here are some I took (handles on 2cool)

chunker
project drift
centex99


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

It should be a given for them to pitch in for expenses and help clean up. Not sure why you're not getting your share. Make it known up front how much it's going to cost each person. I've had quite a few 2coolers fish with me and never been an issue. Everyone has paid their share and most paying a little extra.


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

here we go with the "if you take money is it a charter?" thread. :help:


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

southtexasreds said:


> here we go with the "if you take money is it a charter?" thread. :help:


Heck I dont see how the guides that are running 35 footers and going 60 plus miles are even making money @ 1500 bucks a day.

Lets do the math on my little 26 footer.

400-500 a day in fuel
40 day in fluid and engine maintenance
50 a day for broke incidentals (pumps, wiring, switches, etc.
50-100 a day in broke lost tackle (leader, hooks, braid, deep drop lights, weights at 3 bucks a pound)
100 a day for boat storage ( broke down like this 2400 yr/24 trips)
40 a day for insurance (1000/24)

That gets you around 800 a day with a boat that gets 1.5-1.6 mpg

This is probably x2 on a trip 35 footer.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

$1500 PLUS fuel.


----------



## BlueHorizon (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice boat.. I'm sure you will have it full of worthy contributors soon. Everyone on here knows the expenses that go with these toys. You may even get a guy like me wanting to upgrade from my 23 ft'er looking to pitch in for fuel and expenses just to see how the bigger boats handle...


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

Got plenty of gas $$$, bluewater experience, quality gear, dont mind doing my share of boat cleaning, chunk cutting, night watch, line running, etc. I pretty much only do overnight trips since it takes me 3 hours to get to Galveston, Freeport, or POC. I'm always on time and free on a lot of week days. Let me know if you need someone. I can also recommend contacting MadMarlin (Anthony) or txcards (Greg) if you need top notch tuna crew.

Thanks,
Casey
979-204-0635
[email protected]


----------



## SWANY (Jun 8, 2009)

I've often thought about partnering on another boat


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*I have found...*

...with my big Contender that folks see you have the boat and assume you are rich and flush with cash and don't need someone to "chip in".

They always use two arguments : (1) You shouldn't have bought a boat you can't afford to run all by yourself, and (2) you are going fishing anyway and would have spent all the money yourself, why should I help?


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

cobia 254 cc said:


> Heck I dont see how the guides that are running 35 footers and going 60 plus miles are even making money @ 1500 bucks a day.
> 
> Lets do the math on my little 26 footer.
> 
> ...


----------



## large animal (May 23, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I think it should be a given that everyone split the expenses. And that's all expenses, not just fuel. I look at it this way - if one person pays for a reservation for a vacation at a beach house for a group of people, should that person have to pay for the cost of the house themselves? No way. Each person pays their part. Same thing when fishing, regardless of where it is, lake, bay or offshore. You don't pay, you don't stay.


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

I am always looking for someone to go with since my boat is on the small side ( 21' bay boat). I would be delighted to have someone to go with and money for maintenance and fuel and bait and all that stuff that is required is not a factor. I love it offshore and was born and raised in Brazoria County offshore fishing and even a deck hand when I was a kid in high school. Please call me. I'll certainly pay my part and help clean - up.


----------



## Gold Nuggett (Sep 29, 2010)

Its probably best to send an e-mail BEFORE the trip explaining the issues.
Put it in a posistive light and any one who doesn't understand you probalby don't need opn your boat anyway.
I am frequently embarrassed by fellow boatowners whoafter a day offshopre OVERSUBSRCRIBE, saying
"I know what your boat truly costs, and that share of gas & bait is too little"

Guess what?- They come again!!


----------



## RobaloSunrise (Jun 10, 2011)

It is understood that on my boat I don't pay. With the costs of maintenance and storage, tackle, gear, etc. that I spend money on I don't pay for fuel, bait, beer, ice, whatever we need to get on the water that day. 

Do i feel bad that I don't pay? Sometimes, but honestly I figured it up that during a typical week between trips I spend about $200 in various maintenance issues and tackle. With 4 other guys splitting the cost of a day on the water, They are still going out cheaper than I.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Y'all be careful because the law enforcement officers do check here regularly, and they don't cotton to no amateur charter boys trying to skirt the laws. The official memo says that the crew of a private, noncommercial boat may legally volunteer to pay for expenses such as fuel. If some crewman doesn't show up or doesn't have any cash, that's your problem. If you want to dicker about extree charges you think you got, that's your problem. If you try to come after a crewman for payment, you just busted the law *BIG TIME*.

'Nuff said. You're lucky to know about 5-6 dependable crewmen who aren't pukers and tightwads to pay down the fuel tab and see who shows up after calling on the phone, just saying.


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

Swells said:


> Y'all be careful because the law enforcement officers do check here regularly, and they don't cotton to no amateur charter boys trying to skirt the laws. The official memo says that the crew of a private, noncommercial boat may legally volunteer to pay for expenses such as fuel. If some crewman doesn't show up or doesn't have any cash, that's your problem. If you want to dicker about extree charges you think you got, that's your problem. If you try to come after a crewman for payment, you just busted the law *BIG TIME*.
> 
> 'Nuff said. You're lucky to know about 5-6 dependable crewmen who aren't pukers and tightwads to pay down the fuel tab and see who shows up after calling on the phone, just saying.


The ride out is always free.


----------



## snapper13 (Aug 24, 2007)

*totally understand*

I'm always surprised when friends just want to come on a boat and not help out. I try to charter frequently every year out of galveston, freeport, venice, and san diego. These past few years I have alot of friends but very few that come through. It's has been so bad this year, I'd thought of putting up a bluewater fishing website for folks that want to get onto charters. I'd love to have the chance to do what I absolutely love to do and learn more! I'm not afraid of hard work and I put aside money every month for my passion. I'd love to have the chance to fish with you. Below is my information.

Nathan
409-939-05557
[email protected]


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

Being a boat owner myself I have been on both sides of this. Got stiffed for expenses before and that stunk. I like the meet at the gas station and we take turns paying 100 for fuel and then split the ice and bait when its purchased. Bring your own food and drink and let's fish. I am so thankfull and blessed to have been invited on others boats to split expenses. On all but one I have had the pleasure of being invited multiple times. I can say I have paid what was asked everytime. Atm issue slowed payment down on two occasions but the other 18 went smoothly and those two issues the check always cleared the bank. Point im getting at is you take the good with the bad. If they don't pay or clean, no invite and post up who they are so the rest of us don't get burned also. If they are top notch post that up also. I personally have enjoyed every person that I have met on every trip, that's why I answer the call for crew needed when I can go. Just my humble half a cent.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

don't forget you are responcible for those passengers lives and well-being...and will be held accountable if anything goes wrong........


----------



## GETREEL (Oct 15, 2010)

cobia 254 cc said:


> The ride out is always free.


LOL:rotfl: Thats a good one.


----------



## bikerdavet (Jul 21, 2010)

I am pretty new on the offshore scene. Fished most of my life in fresh water. I had the privilege of going out a few times over the last couple of years with someone who owned a 31 foot contender. We generally went out with 4 and split the expenses. When we went out with the two of us I always paid for gas, bait and soft drinks and helped clean the boat. I learned something every trip and got to run the boat some. He made sure I could get us back to the jetty in case. I was thankful for the opportunity and I figured I got off cheap. I don't have much free time but I can't think of much better than running out 70 or 80 mile and catching fish. Hooking up on troll is something else&#8230;.. If any of you ever have room for a fairly green guy give me a shout. I'll hold up my end.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

If you run a boat and go out often enough with people who have asked on the Internet to be crew I promise you will be stiffed at some point. I allow for that and try not to let it bother me. Who knows... maybe the guy had all good intentions but something happened along the way.

I make it a point to never go out unless I am ready to assume all expenses. Going fishing on my own boat is such a wonderful experience that I would gladly pay double and then some. Ending up with a nice crew is a real bonus.

And I might say that BluewaterAggie is one of the best. He is truly top-tier crew.


----------



## msdt-99517 (Aug 29, 2007)

Simple rule- my boat you pay fuel and bait


----------



## PhoenixTexas (May 7, 2011)

Just tossing my 2 cents in too. I live a ways from the gulf and bass fish mostly and it happens no matter what kind of boat your in. Some guys won't let you spend a dime and other just walk off when it's over. That being said, I have zero offshore gear but love to go. If anyone needs a hand that will do what he's asked and chips in what's needed drop me a line. If I can make it I'll be there and if not you'll know well before you plan on leaving, it's an 8 hour drive for me. I'll probably buy the meal for you when we get back too. 
Ricky


----------



## ProjectDrift (Nov 9, 2010)

*Thanks Bobby!*

Thanks for the reference, you know I'm always looking to go!


----------



## vdrivenman (Aug 20, 2010)

*Fishing trips*

*Hi, Myself and a freind with the possibility of another would be more than willing to cover some of the cost and labor it takes to go fishing. I have a 31' ocean runner and am in the process of getting it ready to fish. But would love to come down to freeport and fish there. Please give me a call and we can see about maybe setting up something. Thank you, Darin 409-883-2888*


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

ProjectDrift said:


> Thanks for the reference, you know I'm always looking to go!


 Trace went out and caught a sail trolling for bonita for bait. LOL he hates trolling. Luckiest dude I have ever fished with.


----------



## E10C FF (Jul 11, 2010)

cobia 254 cc said:


> Trace went out and caught a sail trolling for bonita for bait. LOL he hates trolling. Luckiest dude I have ever fished with.


 You know I like it better when you talk about me behind my back, not right here where I can hear you.

trace


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I gots a rash on my ace cheeks walkin' around w/ fuel in my Wranglers


----------



## Highflier (Jun 22, 2006)

Usually, I have guest bring drinks and food and expect nothing else from them in return. 
Usually they offer to buy breakfast and ice when we stop for it, I let them but don't expect them to. 
I send them over to Moondog for fish cleaning and have them pay for that.
I invited them and I'm going anyway so no big deal. 
The ones who scrub down the boat and take the initiative on clean up etc. get invited back anytime. 
I am upgrading boats soon and may re-think my approach when I drop that $$$ on a 35' Express hwell:


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

cobia 254 cc said:


> The ride out is always free.


Now that's some funny stuff right there.


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

Highflier said:


> Usually, I have guest bring drinks and food and expect nothing else from them in return.
> Usually they offer to buy breakfast and ice when we stop for it, I let them but don't expect them to.
> I send them over to Moondog for fish cleaning and have them pay for that.
> I invited them and I'm going anyway so no big deal.
> ...


With that kind a deal I would have the deck brush in my hand all day and Show up with a truck load of ice, and a burrito of the captains choosing. I dont like to reel anyway unless all others are worn out. I just love to watch others catch fish.


----------



## E10C FF (Jul 11, 2010)

Highflier said:


> Usually, I have guest bring drinks and food and expect nothing else from them in return.
> Usually they offer to buy breakfast and ice when we stop for it, I let them but don't expect them to.
> I send them over to Moondog for fish cleaning and have them pay for that.
> I invited them and I'm going anyway so no big deal.
> ...


I would love to get an invite to go fishing with you.

Trace


----------



## Highflier (Jun 22, 2006)

OK, I should clarify my statement before there is a line at my front door in the morning. 
When _I _invite peeps for a trip, it's most often the adults with kids type day and closer in fishing for the 'family' fun. 
I like to show them what its about to get offshore and fish the deep blue sea. 
Typically, it's a once or twice a year thing for each different group of friends or family.

Otherwise, I personally prefer heading for the shelf and trolling big lures, those deals......it depends??

Only thing that gets me bummed is if I have to keep reminding crew to clear weed off a bait.


----------



## vdrivenman (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi, Yes Myself and a freind do NOT mind helping out with what ever needs to be done and taken care of. We are real hard working love to fish. We do have our own boat but are in the same situation as yourself and would also like to learn more about the freeport area. Fished there once on the akela. We are in orange but traveling that little bit is not problem. I have been on and around boats my whole life and my freind just got his capitains licinse. Please do give us a call and lets talk. I had wrote earlier but I dont think it posted. Thanks. Darin


----------



## vdrivenman (Aug 20, 2010)

Forgot to give you my number. 409-883-2888 Thanks Darin


----------



## E10C FF (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey dude,

We got a boat also, we store ours in POC, may want to fish together sometime. Maybe come with us once and we go with you another time. 

I got no problem splitting the bill and cleaning the boat as well. But I can also clean fish for at least as cheap as those other guys do it for.

Trace


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> $1500 PLUS fuel.


How much for a two day trip to Diana? $180 and no help washing boat or cleaning fish. Then false accusations. What an honor. :cheers:


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

They need to know upfront what things should cost. I Can't afford to go as much as I want because I have to pay for most of what Cobia said.


----------



## ding-a-ling (Jul 29, 2005)

curado said:


> With the burden of owning a boat i have faced a delima. The cost of doing what you love. Obviously you can never expect someone to help you but it would be nice to not be on my own all the time. A boat is expensive enough (storage, fuel, oil, maintainence, gear) as you all know and if it were not for needing some hands i feel i would probably venture out alone as it is much easier to do what i need to do to catch fish and not constantly deal with them wanting to do things their way even when i have proven what i do works plus i am paying so why not be more comfortable. It seems as though i have lots of friends that want to fish offshore and very few that will pitch in. I have been fishing offshore since this time last year and probably had 10 out of 30 trips where they even came close to helping out. I am putting this out there in hopes of finding some of you 2coolers that are normal hard fishing fools like me and not my usual crew, that would be willing to help me get out more and learn more and fish more, experience is greatly welcome as i learn a great deal from simply listening. I assume most on this board have boats to go out on however when conditions permit i sometimes go a couple times a week if i canand i am sure that there is a new crew for me out there. I keep my boat at surfside marina 34cc fountain with trip 225s i normally go 60-85 miles out and soon overnighters in the future when i complete my light project. I am currently hurt however i normally spear on scuba as well as fish. The new hobby is trolling and i am doing ok been sticking a wahoo or two the last couple trips among other things so all in all not too bad considering that is what i am searching for "new favorite fish". Send me a message if you are interested and i will attempt to get some new people out on the big pond more often if you can help me get out more often....


Tell your "friends" up front what the trip is going to entail, you getting shorted like that is a bunch of crapola. Once tied up after a long day offshore or an overnighter if someone is walking off to take a nap they need to get a quick "where are you going beot%&? thrown their way.

And on Highflier's comment, "Only thing that gets me bummed is if I have to keep reminding crew to clear weed off a bait."

Good crew should be reeling in lines and clearing weed before you ever notice its there. You are providing the ride (and many other expenses), the crew needs to provide willingness to work on the water to catch fish as well as back at the dock after the trip.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

*try this forum......... http://www.2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/forumdisplay.php?f=82*

*"Crew Wanted/Crew Available* With fuel prices closing in on $4, this is a way to hook up with someone else to share expenses."


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Good posts, just glad it did not go off into the guide ****. We do not need free-loaders offshore, we already have to deal with that on land


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

Lets see, I can fork over $100+ for a day on a head boat and catch whatever the captain feels like trying for and I can thread through the crowds, or a little more to go with someone on their boat with a little elbow grease thrown in. No brainer in my book. I can't imagine why someone would think they can go for free and leave you with the clean-up. IMHO drinks, food, Ice, Bait, and a share of the feul cost aint a bad deal considering how much better the trip will be than even the best head boats. Let me know how much ice to bring and what you're drinking and I'll be there!


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

I would feel so guilty if I didn't kick in...even if my offer to kick in was declined, I'd find a way to EARN my keep...by cleaning boat, filleting fish, deckhand stuff...ect....I'd NEVER EVER expect a free trip , that's the best way for it to be your LAST trip!!!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

If ya don't know how to play the game, well no need to say how it should be done, right?


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

I will say I have been lucky . I have had some really good guys aboard. The last few trips the bait ice and fuel where covered, not to mention by the time I got done cleaning fish( I really do like cleaning fish even though its work) My boat looked like it came back from a detail shop. Motors where flushed trash off and everything I mean everything was cleaned. I was real impressed. I will tell you TLLT on this board, even though he is green pays his way. He scrubs the boat down and he even came over yesterday to "touch up". Heck I was surprised he didnt do my laundry. If you ever need a crew reccomendation that really listens shoot me a PM.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Being a permitted charter boat my situation is a little different. 
Full paying charters sit and wait for their fish to be cleaned and they are driving home or eating dinner while I'm washing the boat and preparing for the next trip. That's only expected.
Buddy or fun trips are different. I've had friends come fishing and they pay their share of expenses for the day or days. Fuel management doesn't lie, and I know what other expenses we occurred for the day. Maintenance on the boat is my part. 
There are so many guys that I have met here that I've always wanted to fish with. The only problem is time. You get so used to your regular crew, we have become a fine tuned machine although the results don't always show.
For instance I have a few of my crew that pay attention to what we need, Tim went and ordered impellers for my macerators, I knew they were going out and evidentley so did he because he showed up with rebuild kits and got it done. Donald knew we were low on jigs after the last tuna trip, he showed up next time with a various assortment. Jet knew a few of the reels braid was nearing the end of life, he shows up with a new spool of line.
Little things like that mean a lot to me. It tells me that they appreciate the fact that we enjoy fishing together.
There are trips when they can't make it and we throw someone new into the mix but your crew is your crew. Having fun together is what it's all about.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

That's awesome! Good crew for sure!!



CHA CHING said:


> Being a permitted charter boat my situation is a little different.
> Full paying charters sit and wait for their fish to be cleaned and they are driving home or eating dinner while I'm washing the boat and preparing for the next trip. That's only expected.
> Buddy or fun trips are different. I've had friends come fishing and they pay their share of expenses for the day or days. Fuel management doesn't lie, and I know what other expenses we occurred for the day. Maintenance on the boat is my part.
> There are so many guys that I have met here that I've always wanted to fish with. The only problem is time. You get so used to your regular crew, we have become a fine tuned machine although the results don't always show.
> ...


----------



## High Slime (Sep 1, 2010)

I think I will sell my $90000.00 36 ft Concept with twin yamaha 3oo's and go with High Flier (LOL). 

If I run 5o to 60 miles it cost me minimum $800 for gas, bait, oil and ice for the trip and that doesn't include maintinance, repairs, insurance, sea tow, tackle, storage and let alone the cost of the boat. 

It sure is nice when we have friends that help with expenses, but you can't count on them when you want to go when you want to go. It doesn't always work with their time frame.


----------



## centex99 (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm always willing to chip in my share and then some... and do my share of work and cleanup...
Thanks for the reference Bobby...
I prefer an overnighter or back to back trips as I'm in dfw...


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*Paying My way*

I'd like to fish with any of you I will do my part you all have what I want a big boat but cannot afford all that comes with it. I understand all the little stuff that goes wrong and just adds up to be a whole mess of funds.
I am greatful for this board and the trips I have gone out on cause of it.

Josh:bounce:


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

When i take out a group of friends we usually split money on the friday or whatever day before the actual trip. We all toss in our share to the kitty, that way there isnt anymore hassle about money. Anything that needs to be paid for comes out of there, unless it is for your own benefit. Im usually providing the boat, transportation and accommodations for the weekend. That is just usually how it works out, and im fine with that...i have never had a problem, but then again, i usually am fishing with friends i have had forever, they all know what the weekend costs and are ready to chip in their fair share...Rarely do i take people i dont know well, not to say i wouldnt, i have just never had to.

At the end of the trip, my buddy Paul is usually in my boat cleaning everything before i can even finish a beer. He is a perfectionist on his boat, and likes to keep mine the same way when he fishes with me. I have told him many times he has done enough, but he just enjoys boats, and cleaning them is fun for him...me too for that matter. Something about cleaning your own boat gives you a sense of pride, at least for me it does.

Anyway, i dont fish on other people's boats often...but when i do, i try to use my friends as an example on how to act. I love boats, all shapes and sizes, so it is a real pleasure and i treat it that way.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Yams said:


> When i take out a group of friends we usually split money on the friday or whatever day before the actual trip. We all toss in our share to the kitty, that way there isnt anymore hassle about money. Anything that needs to be paid for comes out of there, unless it is for your own benefit. Im usually providing the boat, transportation and accommodations for the weekend. That is just usually how it works out, and im fine with that...i have never had a problem, but then again, i usually am fishing with friends i have had forever, they all know what the weekend costs and are ready to chip in their fair share...Rarely do i take people i dont know well, not to say i wouldnt, i have just never had to.
> 
> At the end of the trip, my buddy Paul is usually in my boat cleaning everything before i can even finish a beer. He is a perfectionist on his boat, and likes to keep mine the same way when he fishes with me. I have told him many times he has done enough, but he just enjoys boats, and cleaning them is fun for him...me too for that matter. Something about cleaning your own boat gives you a sense of pride, at least for me it does.
> 
> Anyway, i dont fish on other people's boats often...but when i do, i try to use my friends as an example on how to act. I love boats, all shapes and sizes, so it is a real pleasure and i treat it that way.


If you don't clean your boat the day you come in regardless if your running the next day you WILL pizz off the fish Gods and something bad will happen. That's my belief. If I have a friend that fishes and doesn't help with the boat and just pays his share and leaves then he is still a friend but no longer a "fishing friend". Before I met my now wife that rule did not apply to certain female friends.:work:


----------



## flying fish (Jul 2, 2010)

I never ask for money what they give is their choice. How ever if their voluntary donated share is light they don't fish again. I take only friends I am not in the charter business and was a 6 pack captain. I let this certification go due to liability issues. I have friends that are 6 pack captains and they have had people die on their boat,get hooks in people, cuts you name it. 

The exposure is to great in my opinion. I have a boat because i love it and every aspect of it. I enjoying sharing what I have with those that do not have but have a passion for fishing. I am not in it for money because there is no money to be made chartering.

Charter fishing is maximum wear on everything. More expense than you can shake a stick at and i do not care what anyone say's signing a limited liability piece of paper is worthless. A individual cannot sign away his wrights and you cannot avoid exposure nby having a signed piece of paper. All you are doing is saying that you are not responsible which is bull because you are the license holder. that is spelled out by the coast guard that the captain is always responsible for everything

just my 2 cents


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

Yams said:


> When i take out a group of friends we usually split money on the friday or whatever day before the actual trip. We all toss in our share to the kitty, that way there isnt anymore hassle about money. Anything that needs to be paid for comes out of there, unless it is for your own benefit. Im usually providing the boat, transportation and accommodations for the weekend. That is just usually how it works out, and im fine with that...i have never had a problem, but then again, i usually am fishing with friends i have had forever, they all know what the weekend costs and are ready to chip in their fair share...Rarely do i take people i dont know well, not to say i wouldnt, i have just never had to.
> 
> At the end of the trip, my buddy Paul is usually in my boat cleaning everything before i can even finish a beer. He is a perfectionist on his boat, and likes to keep mine the same way when he fishes with me. I have told him many times he has done enough, but he just enjoys boats, and cleaning them is fun for him...me too for that matter. Something about cleaning your own boat gives you a sense of pride, at least for me it does.
> 
> Anyway, i dont fish on other people's boats often...but when i do, i try to use my friends as an example on how to act. I love boats, all shapes and sizes, so it is a real pleasure and i treat it that way.


Yep, I can be worn out and as soon as we clean the boat I am ready to go again. Its like when you get out of the shower and are ready to go again.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

sorta like cleaning a gun. You may not even shoot the thing, and keep it in a locked safe, but sometimes you just want to take it out and clean it. I do that with my boat.

Matter of fact, i may go polish all the aluminum this afternoon once i get done with work


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Ill split a trip with anyone if im off and can go! Hit me up with a PM or email me at: [email protected] or text/call me at 832-373-7317, Thanks, Jason


----------



## vdrivenman (Aug 20, 2010)

Myself and a freind would still be very interested. Just give me a call and we would be glad to talk and meet. We dont have any problem heading down to you. Darin 409-883-2888 Thanks


----------



## anywaterfisher (Jun 17, 2010)

if you still need people I am more than willing to pay all my share and then some, I know exactly what you are going through i have the same problem with people on my boat, and it is only a 20 footer. i have been looking for someone to partner with, i have a lot of bluewater experience, and time during the week, weekends not so much. 832-473-3426


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

Looks like he trolled up a bunch, never to be seen again????

LOL


----------



## Mansfield Wetneck (Jul 16, 2006)

I went through the same **** for years and its funny but I was just having this same discussion with a guy here at work today and went on to 2cool and saw your post. Feel free to give me a call at 281-224-7659 and we can talk and maybe hook up and do some fishing with me and my partners.

Take care


----------



## fish_eater (Jul 11, 2007)

i have a 21 ft at surfside marina. Even at that size I get a few friends that pitch in the bait and drinks. Then after fishin 20 miles for 6 hours , i get back $ 150 bucks plus cleaning help. everyone heard how much i pay the small boat plus storage, thy auomatically chip in. call me if you need someone to o past 50 miles. i want topay to o that far at times. Since i dont mind paying to go to Destin Florids, i rather pay someone in Texas if the wiling to go past 50 mies. IM me if you go out on Saturday. 

Will Pay for Fishin!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vdrivenman (Aug 20, 2010)

*Love to fish*

*My self and a freind never mind helping. Unfortunitly I have not been able to get the last gost out of my port motor and we have not been this year yet! Can go most days weekends or weekdays. Maybe we could take you on our big boat for a trip or two. It just arrived in kemah and getting it ready to fish out of galveston and freeport. Shes a 71' striker.Give me a holla and we can talk and maybe set something up. Darin 409-883-2888*


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

I did not take the time to read all of the replies to your post, so for what it's worth, here's my .02... Hire a good captain and charter your boat out to fishing. The set-up is relatively inexpensive, and the charters will pay for your boat and x-boat costs. Then just x-out the days of the year you will be using the boat so no charters will be sold on those days, or you can go along with the charter as an X/L (extra limit) or deckhand. You will be able to defer all of your operational costs and get a good tax break...


----------



## curado (Aug 19, 2005)

*Overwhelming responses to post...*

UPDATE: I apologize for not contacting any of you sooner i have been in a transition between boats good news is i am now in a 38 fountain with some fuel efficient engines vs the 34 with 2 strokes. Bad news the weather sucks...... I will be getting in touch with as many as i can. I had a feeling there were other anglers out there that shared the passion. If anyone is ever off work and you notice 2 foot seas or less shoot me a pm and see if i have room cause if i am not going already, i at least am considering it. i assume that would be pretty easy compared to contacting all 50 people who have responded.


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

When you provide the boat and insurance and storage and all the extra manintenance and care, when you go out with a crew you should be exempt from any cost. it should be split by the people on the boat, not the owner. That is my take and I would be proud to go with you. I love the offshore fishing. Just don't get to do it very often.


----------



## no_worries (Apr 14, 2009)

*Exactly....*

I have actually thought of even going further than that by agreeing to pay a percentage of the maintenance/upkeep/insurance if someone would be willing to go along with that. I would want a bit more access to the boat for those conditions though. I think in this economy the more people you can get to go in on something like that the better. It would make it cheaper for everyone.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

curado said:


> UPDATE: I apologize for not contacting any of you sooner i have been in a transition between boats good news is i am now in a 38 fountain with some fuel efficient engines vs the 34 with 2 strokes. Bad news the weather sucks...... I will be getting in touch with as many as i can. I had a feeling there were other anglers out there that shared the passion. If anyone is ever off work and you notice 2 foot seas or less shoot me a pm and see if i have room cause if i am not going already, i at least am considering it. i assume that would be pretty easy compared to contacting all 50 people who have responded.


you just moved up to a 38' and you're still looking for 1' to 2's before you can pull the trigger?... I'm out...


----------



## dejavu000 (Aug 18, 2009)

This is how it should be...



palmwad89 said:


> When you provide the boat and insurance and storage and all the extra manintenance and care, when you go out with a crew you should be exempt from any cost. it should be split by the people on the boat, not the owner. That is my take and I would be proud to go with you. I love the offshore fishing. Just don't get to do it very often.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

This is how it should be... 

You should be able to afford the boat you bought, and you shouldn't need to pan-handle to run it...


----------



## centex99 (Sep 11, 2010)

I see both sides but own a boat and contribute my share when invited off shore... both $$$ and in help with cleanup...


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

JohnHumbert said:


> ...with my big Contender that folks see you have the boat and assume you are rich and flush with cash and don't need someone to "chip in".
> 
> They always use two arguments : (1) You shouldn't have bought a boat you can't afford to run all by yourself, and (2) you are going fishing anyway and would have spent all the money yourself, why should I help?


Your going inshore offshore..well",let's see!
Fuel,bait,drinks,Ice,etc.
Plus your skippering the vessel. For a cool $250.00,you can be fishing all day long. Yes fuel prices are getting higher. This has been foretasted a long time ago. 


SWANY said:


> I've often thought about partnering on another boat


...I have done it,there is nothing wrong with it. Keeping costs down ,so that everyone aboard has a great day fishing. Or you can stay home and watch the tube or play video games.
Myself I would rather chip in on expenses..and enjoy fishing.
Times are getting tough for lot's of people. Job's being cut,prices rising on just about everything. Sometimes you just have to deal with situations as they happen. Remember this,now 1 out of 6 people are now in the poverty rate. Yeah hard to fathom that this is the way it is today.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

and, the 1 in 6 are most likely Charterboat Captains or Bay Guides...


----------



## no_worries (Apr 14, 2009)

*Really?*



Privateer said:


> This is how it should be...
> 
> You should be able to afford the boat you bought, and you shouldn't need to pan-handle to run it...


Things change....not everyone has perfect lives with guaranteed fixed income. And even if they did, what they choose to do with THEIR boat is their business. If you dont really have anyone to fish with that you know but you dont want a bunch of freeloaders then this could be a good way to do it.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Privateer said:


> and, the 1 in 6 are most likely Charterboat Captains or Bay Guides...


..yeah in this economy that is a fact. There are a lot of people just floating to get by from one day to the next. Though not going to panic and sell the boat when times get tough. There is always someone wanting to go fishing. For the most part,everyone that has fished with me from this site. I would take on my boat anytime. Real good people on this site.
Yeah!...2cool.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/forumdisplay.php?f=82


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

*as they say*

"Gas,Grass, or Asz"


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Another thread successfully hi-jacked by the 8-digit gang...


----------



## no_worries (Apr 14, 2009)

Privateer said:


> Another thread successfully hi-jacked by the 8-digit gang...


The number of "digits" you have on one of the hundreds of offshore fishing sites out there only means one thing.....you have wayyyyyy too much time on your hands. Also, a gang typically numbers more than one.....just saying.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

11's and 25's!...These are the #'s we used to fish with when you were in kindergarden....


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Ono Loco said:


> "Gas,Grass, or Asz"


The third one. If it's a nice one, it's a free trip  of course, for a lady I am a clean old man


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I have a 22ft SeaPro, if someone can drive the boat, handle the anchor, and provide or catch the baits, welcome aboard.


----------

